# stingray dustless pole sander



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

i recently bought the stingray sander for the price i got a great deal from ebay its nice the dust is minimal no mask perfect combination with the festool sander cant go wrong now try it guys youll love it &lt;img smilieid="111" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" border="0"&gt;&lt;br&gt;


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Any pictures? Videos? 
Anything to show us? 
I've never heard of or seen this stingray sander...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This? Amazon.com: Dustless Technologies 50001 Turbo Drywall Sander with 7-Foot Extendable Pole: Home Improvement


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> This? Amazon.com: Dustless Technologies 50001 Turbo Drywall Sander with 7-Foot Extendable Pole: Home Improvement


:blink: Hope not....


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

No stingray is a richard product that uses joest paper thats shaped kinda like a stingray

http://www.arichard.com/upload/products/18376.jpg


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> No stingray is a richard product that uses joest paper thats shaped kinda like a stingray
> 
> http://www.arichard.com/upload/products/18376.jpg


oh!...so it's still just a hand sander?...Boring...lol


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

*stingray pole sander dustless*



PrecisionTaping said:


> oh!...so it's still just a hand sander?...Boring...lol


its a pole sander shaped like a stingray its nice for corner joints even skim coat i am sold on it ebay has it ill put a link on it i also like the fact that it can also be attached to a drywall vaccum


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Saskataper was right - its a Richards product. Here is another photo. Wonder how much money for the replacement paper?


----------

